# Arrggg Frozen Toilet After All Of This!



## OutbackBrat (Oct 13, 2009)

Well I got the black tank emptied and everything ready for the winter BUT!!!! I found out today that there is still water in the lines for the toilet. what should i do???

thx


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

OutbackBrat said:


> Well I got the black tank emptied and everything ready for the winter BUT!!!! I found out today that there is still water in the lines for the toilet. what should i do???
> 
> thx


 Did you winterize?

If you have not blown the lines clear or put anti freeze in it then you are at risk for freezing and cracking something.


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

If there is any heat left in Canada, send it to the bathroom quick! Seriously, I would get heat to it and drain the lines.


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

Joe/GA said:


> If there is any heat left in Canada, send it to the bathroom quick! Seriously, I would get heat to it and drain the lines.


I agree - turn on the furnace and let the lines thaw, then run the antifreeze and hope they haven't already cracked.


----------



## OutbackBrat (Oct 13, 2009)

ftwildernessguy said:


> If there is any heat left in Canada, send it to the bathroom quick! Seriously, I would get heat to it and drain the lines.


I agree - turn on the furnace and let the lines thaw, then run the antifreeze and hope they haven't already cracked.
[/quote]

Well this earlier this week there was no heat in alberta canada at all. Warmed up today and last night I went back into heated storage for 30$ a night. Today I used the antifreeze method and all is good. All the lines are still in one piece. toilet works and now is fully winterized.

Bought a few bags of charcoal to put in the trailer and I will install the cover in the afternoon. Then its back outside and I will see it in the spring


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

OK, I'll bite. Bags of charcoal? We only use that for outdoor cooking in Washington State.


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

thefulminator said:


> OK, I'll bite. Bags of charcoal? We only use that for outdoor cooking in Washington State.


We use it to help keep moister out when something is going to be closed up for a long time.Like the camper in storage.Split the bag down the middle,lay it down in some type of container and it will absorbe the moister. When winter is over take it out lay it out in the sun ,let it dry and use it on the grill. Of course here on the Texas Gulf coast you better plan to use it all the timeif something is in storage.

Lynn


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

well, learn something new every day.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Doe the matchlight part still work in the spring?!?!


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

Nathan said:


> Doe the matchlight part still work in the spring?!?!










Silly boy.....just use the Cheapest stuff you can find....Then when you have very high humidity( like we have around here) you just spray on more and more lighter fluid


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Lmbevard said:


> well, learn something new every day.


No kidding! Had never heard of it! sooo, it would work when you are camping in the rain too and the moisture is building up?


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> well, learn something new every day.


No kidding! Had never heard of it! sooo, it would work when you are camping in the rain too and the moisture is building up?
[/quote]
Doxie...
Don't know if it would work like that or not,never tried it....What I know forsure is that is works kind if like Damp Rid,except it takes the water into it's self. try it in a closet or something. Just be sure to leave it in the bag,then put the bag in some type of container...or on an old jelly roll pan or cookie sheet type pan...something with at least small sides.

Come to think of it though I should try it....it has rained here at least a little bit everyday this month.

Lynn


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

I tried the ceramic briquettes from my gas grill - not so good.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

luckylynn said:


> well, learn something new every day.


No kidding! Had never heard of it! sooo, it would work when you are camping in the rain too and the moisture is building up?
[/quote]
Doxie...
Don't know if it would work like that or not,never tried it....What I know forsure is that is works kind if like Damp Rid,except it takes the water into it's self. try it in a closet or something. Just be sure to leave it in the bag,then put the bag in some type of container...or on an old jelly roll pan or cookie sheet type pan...something with at least small sides.

Come to think of it though I should try it....it has rained here at least a little bit everyday this month.

Lynn
[/quote]
Well let us know!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

You mean we don't have to buy that overpriced desiccant at Camping World to keep things dry?
This is what I love about this place. Great tip OutbackBrat!









And good luck with the toilet.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

